# 2.1 speakers with best bass



## sanj (Sep 29, 2015)

Please suggest best 2.1 speakers with bass for edm.Will only use aux cable so no fm,usb or card reader is required but bass should be best.Budget is 2-3k.


Update:
Got speakers imported in july 2012 from snapdeal.This is pathetic.Already 3 years old should i return it?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 29, 2015)

In your budget get....
Edifier X400 2.1 Speaker: Buy Edifier X400 2.1 Speaker Online in India on Snapdeal

But I will suggest the following if you can stretch your budget to 4k 
Edifier C2 Plus 2.1 Speaker: Buy Edifier C2 Plus 2.1 Speaker Online in India on Snapdeal

I guess Edifier C2 are sold out so these C2 Plus will also go extinct in few days...


----------



## sanj (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot.But i am worried about warranty issues with edifier.I searched a lot but not able to find any service centre in delhi or haryana.
Can you please suggest any other brand?

And both are not deliverable to my location.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 29, 2015)

contact Compuage Infocom as they are official distributors.
..:: COMPUAGE INFOCOM LTD. ::..

Quality of edifier is top notch. Even I was worried about warranty but got my edifier C2 @3350 in offer from snapdeal. After listening to it all my worries were over. Now planning to get Edifier Studio 6 too in offer.
The 4k price is cool for C2 plus IMO. 

If not comfortable get demo of F&D Speakers & choose what suits you. You may get FM & USB features in them.


----------



## sanj (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks bro.Will try to get edifier then because i donot need usb or fm etc.
Btw how is bass in c2?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 29, 2015)

Good enough for speakers under 5k & you always can tame it down or push treble up if desired in c2


----------



## sanj (Sep 29, 2015)

What about f&d 520?its 5000w.


----------



## baiju (Sep 29, 2015)

Im using edifier c3 since last two years. No problems faced yet. Excellent sound quality for the price you pay.


----------



## sanj (Sep 29, 2015)

Its out of my budget bro.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 29, 2015)

Its best time to get c2 plus @4k 
Try to get delivery at some others address


----------



## sanj (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks bro.I will try.


----------



## sanj (Sep 30, 2015)

ordered x400 from snapdeal for 2299/-.Now waiting for delivery.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 2, 2015)

Let us know your views.


----------



## sanj (Oct 7, 2015)

Got product imported in july 2012.Its 3 years old.
Should i return it?


----------



## sandynator (Oct 7, 2015)

Same with me but if its working fine then ok. The production was stopped long back.
Btw take your call in 7 days.


----------



## sanj (Oct 8, 2015)

When did u purchased bro?


----------



## sandynator (Oct 8, 2015)

Feb 2015
Manufactured in 2011


----------



## sanj (Oct 8, 2015)

In 2011.Mine are in july 2012.Are they working fine?Theses are already 3 years old so i am bit worried about their life.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 8, 2015)

Its workng flawlessly. Btw I got c2 model @3350, you are getting warranty from compuage.
If used carefully it will serve for many years to come.


----------



## sanj (Oct 8, 2015)

Ok thanks bro.I thought they deliberately sent me 3 years old piece.

Btw how is intex?


----------



## sandynator (Oct 8, 2015)

Never heard their speakers so cannot comment.
Had iball 2.1 wooden speaker which were decent for the price.
Nothing will match edifier at this price point.
Btw did you used those edifier?


----------



## sanj (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah used them but i think will take some time to get to their full potential after burn in.Bass is decent but at full volume voice gets some distortion.


----------



## sanj (Oct 9, 2015)

Decided to keep them.I think this is the best we can get for this price.Bass is punchy and everything is clear.Thanks for recommending bro.


----------

